# Are Almonds Safe?



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi guys. So I've been thinking that I haven't been giving my rats as much as I should in their diets, so I've been working on improving it greatly. I tried googling to see if peanuts and almonds are safe for them. Basically, I found that roasted peanuts are okay, raw ones are not. As far as almonds, I couldn't find and answer. 

So that's my question. Are almonds safe?

Also, what else would you suggest giving them? From the get-go I've been giving them standard rat food as well as green peppers and other assorted vegetables, plus occasional treats of baby food (one of my rats absolutely loves it, while my other won't even touch it. Are there any foods in particular that you'd really recommend? And how much would you add to their diets weekly? I want to make sure that I'm doing all that I can for them, and want to make sure to keep them healthy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Almonds are fine for rats yes!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Almonds are fine. Peanuts are not a true nut, but rather a legume, so they must be cooked.

Supplementing a block diet is difficult because you cannot simply add fresh fruits and veggies daily as this will skew the nutrient balance in their diet. Blocks are designed to cover all of the nutritional minimums in just the pellets, so adding anything that is not complete will defeat the purpose, so to speak.

That said, it's still a personal choice. I feed Rat Salad to my boys nightly in addition to my grain mix. Together (along with a few specific proteins), they form a complete diet.

Rat Salad recipe: http://ratsnacksnstuff.weebly.com/recipes-n-stuff.html


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I feed my gals their dry mix/lab blocks in the morning then their fresh/wet food at night. Between the six (now seven!) of them they eat a little jar of baby food a night plus a salad small enough to fit in their bowl with spinach, berries, carrots, and any other fruit or veggie I have on hand. Sometimes they get oatmeal instead of baby food if I want to get them some honey because they love honey in oatmeal.  Basically I do dry and wet foods in equal portions and my gals are lively and healthy little buggers.


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks so much! I really appreciate the help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the Rat Salad recipe. I tried it today and my rats absolutely loved it! I'll definitely start giving it to them regularly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Almonds are great. I buy a box or so of almonds every once in a while and let them have most of it, but I also snack on it myself. My rat, Mimi. usually watches me between her cage bars as I eat them as if she's saying, "Why are you eating my treats."


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I like to give them whole almonds in the shell. It takes them a while to get at the almonds, so it keeps them entertained as well.


----------

